# Mod 70 coyote light



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone have one? I am buying one this week in 22-250 and I just wanna know any experiences with these guns? what kind of groups? Basically how do you like the rifle?

I love model 70's so I am sure I will love this one too.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

I am getting it for 850 canadian. I am not lookin for a budget gun like the axis, ruger american or cheaper savage 11's. I was lookin at a M10 savage pred but they only had it in 204 and I want a 22-250.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks...yeah I am on tapatalk not sure how to fill it in on my cell hehe.

Nothing wrong with the "affordable" guns. I had a savage 111, m10 sierra, marlin xs7...etc I just wanted to buy a higher end rifle that will be a shooter in any condition and doesn't need any modification.

I love the classics ????

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

I owned one and I didnt care for all the plastic. The stock, Trigger guard, bolt shroud and magazine.

the tikka was a great gun but was never especially accurate.

I have a sako bavarian its a real pretty gun but not for yotes.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

Ruger 77 or no 1, kimber and cooper are more my taste. I would also like to try out a Nosler rifle just for kicks.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well... my old man has been shooting his Winchester model 70 for 50+ years. He does not shoot often. One shot to check before deer season. Then fills his tags. Then back into the safe for a year. Shoots good for him each year. Ammo prices are not a concern for pops lol. I think it takes him 2 seasons to shoot a box....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I once saw a list of the top 10 guns to own, cant remember where, lol

Winchester Mod 70 was the #1 rifle to own !! Of course I am older than dirt, so things could have changed in time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Due to Hathcock's use of a Model 70 in Vietnam I would think that many people wanted one thinking it would make them a world class marksman.

Don't discount your age Ed, you have gathered a lot of knowledge since Moby Dick was a sardine.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhahahoooooo

:lurk:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Think I'll leave that one alone.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Due to Hathcock's use of a Model 70 in Vietnam I would think that many people wanted one thinking it would make them a world class marksman.
> 
> Don't discount your age Ed, you have gathered a lot of knowledge since Moby Dick was a sardine.


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There's no knife..... Ed knows how old he is.. Truth be told I aint that far behind him. Over the last few years I've come to the conclusion that he's lived a pretty big life.


----------

